# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مسحراتي لمسحراتي العرب فؤاد حداد بصوت سيد مكاوي

## Guda

فؤاد حداد شاعر يعد من فطاحل العامية و من اربابها
 شاعر اشتهر بمسحراتي العرب .. 
و اشتهر بسهولة وقوة قصائده لم يترك شيئا إلى كتب عنه 
كتب موال البن و كتب مسحراتي  التي اتخذها الجميع منهج يسار عليه في عمل قصائد المسحراتي 
فاقتبسوا منها البداية ... و النهاية .. و بعضا من المتفرقات  التي تحملها في داخلها اترككم مع المسحراتي..........
http://rapidshare.com/files/1146175/9325.rm.html

----------

